# tragic road accident



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

For those of you who may be travelling in the area, there has been a terrible accident on the main Rabat to Layoune road near Tan Tan. BBC news site. A coach with schoolchildren travelling from a sports event has collided with a truck this morning. The coach caught fire. Having travelled this road ia few times in the camper we are aware of the dangers as it is single track a lot of the time. 

Our thoughts go out to the parents, relatives and friends of all who have been killed and injured.

Val


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BBC says 31 dead, Reuters saying at least 33, many children aged 8 - 14 sadly....

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-32248711

Terrible catastrophe, the parents and all those involved deserve our sympathy, there is little else we can offer.....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Puts things into perspective

Who can ever experience losing a child or grandchild

Puts all else onto the back boiler

Aldra


----------

